# A new type of deep sea aquarium.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Did anyone else get to the AAAS convention this weekend? They had some good talks.

Here is a link telling about a new system for keeping deep sea life:

BBC News - 'Abyss Box' to keep deep animals


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Since I was a young kid I've always been fascinated with the fish that dwell in the abyss. Fang tooth, gulper eel, viper fish, or even Vampirotoothus! Would love to see some of these creatures in my life time.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool but the technology needed to maintain pressure equivalent to 1800m depth is incredible. 600kg worth of high tech equipment for a 16L enclosure.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Definitely not something to have in your living room, but VERY cool.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Spent a whole night watching deep sea creature videos on youtube...because of u! D: 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe in the not too distant future, we hobbyist will be able to set up a deep sea monster fish tank..I guess it would not be possible to bring livestock home from the fish store in poly bags.


----------

